# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Монитор LG FLATRON T710PH

## nbnfy

Здравствуйте.Ситуация такая.С утра работал за компом все было хорошо.Сейчас пришел .комп включил....монитор не загружается.тоесть.Сам компьютерный блок включился.гудит.а на мониторе как горела желтая лампочка в режиме ожидания так и горит.Рабочее состояние монитора (зеленая лампочка).Попробовал вынуть провода все...в том числе и из сети.......Тоже самое.А если из компа вынуть провод от монитора в режиме работы то монитор оживает и пишет надпись...Проверьте кабель подключения (лампочка зеленая).Тоесь идет самодигностика.Нет сигнала :Censored:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

Скорее всего проблемы с видеокартой.  :Smiley: 
Системник пищит один короткий или как-то иначе?

----------


## nbnfy

Системник вообще не издает никаких звуков.Слышно как он шумит...Крутится вентилятор и все.
А так постояяно красная лампочка горит на системнике.
 :Censored:   Что делать.......

----------


## Игорь

До этого, при нормальном запуске системник вообще как-то пищал?  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Да ..всегда после того как нажмешь кнопочку на системнике он 1 раз пискнет секунды на 2...и все загрузка пошла.
А щас я вытащил видеокарту почистил ее и все равно тоже самое. :Censored: 

На начало темы.Системник сейчас не пищит.

----------


## Игорь

Если у тебя АМИ БИОС, то кирдык Блоку Питания.  :Smiley: 
Какой у тебя БИОС?

----------


## nbnfy

Я задрудняюсь ответить какой у меня биос.Я просто не знаю.А по поводу бп - то он у меня новый..2 месяца.на гарантии.Он работает. :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Документы открой на мать и посмотри раздел BIOS.  :Smiley: 
Там есть фотки настройки BIOS, смотри верхнюю надпись.
AMI, Award, Phoenix или Phoenix-Award.

----------


## nbnfy

Да фиг его знает.Документов у меня давно уже нет.комп 2003 года сборки.А мать у меня Gigabate GA 8IE :Censored: \
Вот щас нашел -Руководство по эксплуатации и установке.Но там такого нет.

----------


## Игорь

Award  :Smiley: 
http://giga-byte.ru/forum/viewtopic....=16723&start=0

Сигналы BIOS
http://www.xard.ru/post/10221/default.asp
Сигналы AWARD BIOS
Сигналов нет. Неисправен или не подключен к материнской плате блок питания.

----------


## nbnfy

И что это значит.Что делать дальше.Позвонил другу он говорит-неси ко мне монитор ..надо его тестить......Если у меня заработает -хана видюхе.Если нет -хана монитору....
Правильно или нет............................ :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Хана блоку питания.  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Почему ему хана ...он же ведь шумит..пропеллер крутится..и все такое.............. :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

По мнению БИОСа БП не прошёл тест, а шум для БИОСа не показатель.  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Если не исправен блок питания.......а у меня есть на него гарантия.....как мне его  поменять.......
Я думаю что просто со словами......мне кажется он у меня не работает...........ничего не прокатит......... :Furious3:  :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Берёте БП, тащите его к продавцу, он его ставит на рабочий комп и убеждается, что БП не работает.  :Smiley: 
А что бы заранее в этом убедиться, поставить на свой комп другой БП и если комп запуститься, значит, точно виноват БП.

----------


## nbnfy

Скажите .А если он спросит почему я решил что он не работает..какие причины.Или я с неба придумал.....
Может он скажет проблема ваша в вашем компе....или в голове..или электричество у вас из розетки неправильное ид
А бп я покупал в nix.ru
Щас попробую выложить... :Censored: 
-

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Просто нет у меня другово бп.Да и гарантийный талон что то не могу найти.... :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Давайте без паники, что случилось то случилось.  :Smiley: 
У вас есть друг, который предложил помочь, обратитксь к нему, что б заменить БП на БП с его компа и окончательно выяснить причину неисправности.
По поводу никсру ничего посоветовать не могу, так как покупаю только у магазинах, фирмах и барахолках под честное слово, которое иногда важнее гарантийки.  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Друг то есть.....но все мы женатые-занятые люди.....и просто всвязи с его работой......я то знаю..мне придется долго ждать когда будут выходные...когда он сможет мне помочь.
Ну а гарантийку  я нашел........еще 1 меяц гарантии остался.....
Вот он.--------http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/power_supply_fsp/FSP_ATX350PAF_350W_42708.html
 :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Короче так. БП тут может быть и не при делах. Проблема может быть в материнской плате, скорее всего "залип" ресет, не кнопка, а прохождение сигнала RESET на материнской плате. Комп Ваш довольно старый. Для начала откройте системный блок и посмотрите, нет ли вздувшихся конденсаторов на материнской плате

----------


## nbnfy

Уже открывал и делал следующие манипуляции.
1-пропылесосил все.
2-снял и поставил обратно видеокарту.
3-снял и подключил заново бп.
4-тоже самое с планками памяти.
5-Достаточно внимательно осмотрел все запчасти кома.Итог...Вздувшихся конденсаторов не нашлось.
Уже собрался завтра с утра сдавать бп.Почитал гарантийку-заберают его на 7 дней чинится.если починить незя..дают новый.... :Censored:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Несите весь системный блок в СЦ.

----------


## nbnfy

Только так и больше никак.
Комп древний.Нести его в сервис центр---для меня проще новый купить .
А как же ситуация с блоком питания.

Друг мне вообще сказал что .либо монитор..либо видеокарта.
Что же делать......... :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Вы написали что бп здесь может быть нипричем.А если это он всетаки.
На что хоть похожи симптомы моего компа. :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На что хоть похожи симптомы моего компа


Подозрения на БП у меня меньше всего, потому что он новый и это FSP. У меня на работе куча FSPшных блоков и знакомым я тоже их ставил. Проблем тьфу-тьфу. Не, ну конечно может быть проблема в нём, но это маловероятно. У меня подозрения на материнскую плату и процессор.
Хотя, конечно, я могу и ошибаться. Была бы диагностическая POST-карта, можно было бы посмотреть, или висит в вечном ребуте, или залип RESET. Ну, или ещё чего. А удалённо диагностировать неисправности такого рода очень сложно.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Друг мне вообще сказал что .либо монитор..либо видеокарта.


Если бы это была видеокарта, то после включения БЕЗ видеокарты, системник бы заверещал (если у Вас подключен спикер)
Ну, а если монитор, то по звуку старта винды из колонок Вы бы поняли, что таки дело именно в мониторе.

----------


## nbnfy

Ну, а если монитор, то по звуку старта винды из колонок ///////////////////////////////////
По звуку не могу определить.так.как стоит пароль при входе в систему.
По поводу остальнова согласен с Вами.....так.как я в этом мало что понимаю.
Значит нет смысла тащить бп по гарантийке..
А нести как Вы  сказали ранее в сервис-центр......
скажите а как вообще компьютерная диагностика....Бесплатна......... :Censored:

----------


## antanta

Встроенная видеокарта есть на мамке?
Снять все планки памяти - пищит?
Снять видяху -пищит?

Монитор обычно сообщает об отсутствии сигнала, если отсоединить от компа. Если раньше так и было, а теперь нет - проблема с ним. Если показывает, то это не значит ничего.

----------


## nbnfy

Сегодня уже спать ложусь.Отпишусь завтра с утра.
Спасибо Всем Тем...кто откликнулся. :Furious3:  :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Дождитесь выходных, замените БП и станет ясно куда копать и что делать.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Встроенная видеокарта есть на мамке?
> Снять все планки памяти - пищит?
> Снять видяху -пищит?


Уже давно никто никуда не пищит.  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Дождитесь выходных, замените БП


Ну, тут, как мне кажется, могут быть только косяки по дежурке.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Я к чему клоню, компов с такими симптомами проходило много через мои руки. В БП причины ещё ни разу не находил. Всё связанное с матерями, реже с процами.
Был вот с ASUS K8N случай такой же, оказалось, что у полевика в стабилизаторе питания AGP возросло сопротивление открытого канала с 1Ом, до 32Ом. И всё, мамка не стартовала с точно такими же симптомами.

----------


## nbnfy

Все у меня голова уже кругом.Я уже не знаю кого слушать.Доведет меня мой комп семилетней давности.Я его выкину и куплю второй ноут.
Все.Решено.Завтра пойду с бп в никс...отдам по гарантийке.....И...................... :Censored:  :Censored:  :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Я к чему клоню, компов с такими симптомами проходило много через мои руки. В БП причины ещё ни разу не находил. Всё связанное с матерями, реже с процами.
Был вот с ASUS K8N случай такой же, оказалось, что у полевика в стабилизаторе питания AGP возросло сопротивление открытого канала с 1Ом, до 32Ом. И всё, мамка не стартовала с точно такими же симптомами.[/QUOTE]

Все..пи........ц..Я расстроился......... :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Все..пи........ц..Я расстроился........


А чего расстраиваться? Выдрал транзистор с другой матери и заменил  :Smiley:  Делов на 5 минут  :Smiley: 
Ну, чтобы диагностировать, пришлось поколупаться.  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

А вообщето.....я щас только заметил .что----------------компьютер стал как то менее шумно работать..........
Раньше в комнате тишина -и он жужжит....шипит и скребется......А  щас значительно тише.................Что это :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А можно поменьше тире, точек (не морзянкой же общаемся) и  :Censored:  ?  :Smiley: 

Тише, потому что проц не нагружен, высокие обороты кулеру не нужны, это раз.
Второе - ведро с гайками, то бишь жёсткий диск, тоже не работает

----------


## nbnfy

В итоге только одно.В сервис-центр.Или есть смысл попробовать отнести бп по гарантийке. :Censored:  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В сервис-центр


Да. Там точно диагностируют причину. Если это БП, то Вам скажут и Вы отнесёте БП по гарантии. Диагностика будет стоить денег, небольших, но всё же. Вы скажите им, что пусть сначала определят что за причина, а потом Вы примете решение, будете ли ремонтировать или нет.

----------


## nbnfy

У меня ситуация.И вроде бы по моднее хочется комп.И этот выкинуть жалко.Как бы вы поступили на моем месте.
 :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Наконец то расставили все точки над -и-.Спасибо Вам за пост номер 35.Так и сделаю завтра.Осталось только сц по ближе найти. :Censored:

----------


## antanta

1) Купить новый комп.
 2) Старый починить и оставить "для опытов".

----------


## gizmo

Да тоже соглашусь, что лучше в СЦ, диагностика думаю не дорого стоит... А там уже скажут в чем дело, и решите стоит ли вообще его ремонтировать. А монитор получается целый) У знакомого была подобная дребедень, дело оказалось в материнке.

----------


## nbnfy

Седня...извиняюсь......не получается..отнести системник в сервис-центр.....но в 3-4 дня...я его отнесу.................................И будь он проклят.....Мною......Борцом.в 4 версиях VDNC По России....Я его здам...и пуст он пружинит... :Censored:

----------


## Игорь

Ну зачем сразу в морг, железяки любить надо (чистить, смазывать, менять термопасту).  :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Всем Привет и добрый вечер
Комп домашний еще не отнес на диагностику ...А вот с ноутом такие проблемы...
Работает допустим день....а потом после выскакивает ошибка.........
A problem been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
If thisis the fierst time you.ve seen this stop error screen, restart your computer.  If this screen appears again, follow there steps.
Run a system diagnostic utility supplied by your hardware manyfacturer .In particular irum a memory check , and check for faulty or mismatehed  memori . Try changing video adapters.
Disable or remove any newly installed hardware and drivers. Disable or remove any newly installed software. If you need to use Safe mode to remove or disable components ,  restart your computer ,  press f8 to select Advanced startup options,  and then select Safe Mode.
Technical informachion
Stop 0x0000007f



Может быть перевод не совсем точный......Но это все что я успел записать на листик...До самостоятельного выключения ноута.
0x00000008
0x8014400
0x00000000
Collecting data for crash dump.
Initializing disk for crash dump
Beginning dump of phusical memory
Dumping physical memory dump complete 
Contact your system admin or technical
Support group for Further .assistansce.

Подскажите что это...Так как не знаю языка..Спасибо. :Censored:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

"memory check" - проверка памяти.
Может в ОЗУ появились битые ячейки, может на жёстком диске появились нечитаемые сектора.

----------


## PavelA

> Но это все что я успел записать на листик...До самостоятельного выключения ноута.


 Надо не переписывать, а фотографировать.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137539/ru - почитай. Это на русском.

----------


## nbnfy

Cпасибо. :Smiley:

----------


## nbnfy

Наконец то на половину починил домашний комп..........Всем здравствуйте.
Вызвал мастера,он прозвонил больного и сделал вердикт:Поломалась материнская плата.Ну и стал уговаривать собрать новый комп..договорились с ним..но это не раньше нового года.
При этом стал трынднть что мою мат-плату(точнее ей подобную уже не найти).
Итак.Сьездил я в Nix Мне там подобрали подобную.
У меня была - Gigabyte GA 8pemt4 а стала ASRock P4i65G.Конечно это все отстой но не в этом дело...
Суть проблемы.
Установил я ее,.... а правильно подключить индикаторные провода от системника к мат-плате не могу.В итоге комп с кнопки включается через раз.И также не получается настроить биос(если нужно).Вроде выставил порядок загрузки устройств но все равно не помогает.
Инструкция есть ....но не написано там обозначение проводов и что куда подключать....
Жесткие диски в порядке.Винда есть.
Хотел подключить как на старой мат-плате...но тут все по другому.Другие разьемы и в разных местах.
Вообщем нужна помощь.Мучаюсь уже 2 вечер.

----------


## Shu_b

> Инструкция есть ....но не написано там обозначение проводов и что куда подключать...


всё там написано:

----------


## nbnfy

А у меня нет такой странички в инструкции. :Furious3: 
Вечером буду дома подключу по этой схеме.Щас просто на работе.
А настраивать биос нужно....???

*Добавлено через 9 часов 10 минут*

То ли я что то не понимаю....толи схема не совсем верна..........
У меня...от системника идет 5 шнурков.....
1-кажется от динамика-красный с черным-написано-speaker.4 жилы
2-идет от кнопки перезагрузки-желтый с белым-power sw.3 жилы
3-идет зеленая лампочка-зеленый с белым-power led.2 жилы
4-красная лампочка -красный с белым-h.d.d.led.2 жилы
5-идет синий с белым-reset sw. 2 жилы

Если судить по данной схеме.то у меня маленько по другому идут жилы. 
Пожалуйста помогите....Срочно нужен настольный комп...
 :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 10 минут*

Чавой то ...ни кто мне не отвечает......
Симптомы теже..комп включается через раз...иногда вкл-выкл....через кнопку на задней панели бп.Иногда через переднюю кнопку вкл-выкл..через 2 секунды...Тоже не порядок.А иногда через все перечисленное включается через раз....
Помогите пожалуйста................ :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

На данный момент написания темы..комп включается через кнопку вкл-выкл сзади на компе ....на бп... :Censored:

----------


## barmaleus

На разных матерях эта схема разная. В инструкции она должна быть. Если все таки не удается найти, надо скачать инструкцию с сайта производителя в PDF формате, и искать там.

----------


## Shu_b

Да... (



> У меня...от системника идет 5 шнурков.....
> 1-кажется от динамика-красный с черным-написано-speaker.4 жилы


 этот к разьёму под номером 18 (см. в верхнем левом углу картинки).



> 2-идет от кнопки перезагрузки-желтый с белым-power sw.3 жилы
> 3-идет зеленая лампочка-зеленый с белым-power led.2 жилы
> 4-красная лампочка -красный с белым-h.d.d.led.2 жилы
> 5-идет синий с белым-reset sw. 2 жилы


не вижу никакого несоответствия с колодкой клемм под 17 номером.

----------


## nbnfy

С разьемом номер 18 Спикер разобрался.
А вот с картинкой номер 17 проблемы.
В нижний отсек все встало нормально....индикатор аш-ди и ресет.(всего 5 жил из них занято 4.Крайняя правая свободна.
А вот с верхним рядом жил(их 4 штуки ) Проблема.На присланной вами схеме разьемы совпадают с данной материнской платой.
А вот с проводами нет.Там 4 жилы....а на проводах.....1 -желто-белый.Power SW-3 жилы и 2-зелено-белый Power Led-2 жилы...
4 жилы на разьеме и 5 на проводах ...Нестыковка.... :Censored: 
Помогите.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

включается комп всегда по разному .Но всегда неправильно.Не как раньше.То не видит жесткий.То пишет Bootmgr is missing/ Press ctrl -alt-del to restart/Нажимаю и все заново
Подключаю основной жесткий где стоит винда..он его не находит
Все это второстепенные проблемы...Щас мне нужно чтоб он по нормальному как и раньше  вкл-выкл.. :Censored:

----------


## Torvic99

Берете тестер, ставите его на измерение сопротивления. Нажимаете кнопку "POWER" и тестером поочередно находите какие 2 контакта из 3 замкнуты



> на проводах.....1 -желто-белый.Power SW-3 жилы


.
После того как добьетесь нормального включения, сбрось настройки БИОС на дефолтные.

----------


## nbnfy

Нету тестера .
А что даст прозвон тестером.Когда количество жил на плате меньше количества жил на прововодах.Придется что что-то разбирать и делать новый разьем. :Censored: Неговоря уже о незнании как сбросить биос.

----------


## Torvic99

На кнопку PSW идет 2 провода, третий может быть либо дополнительное питание на индикатор, либо просто дублирует один из 2 проводов PSW.

PS.Скорее всего вам лучше вызвать мастера еще раз.

----------


## nbnfy

Если вы внимательно читали тему то. пучок проводов Power SW у меня состоит из 2 проводов.Бело-оранжевый и 2 разьема.А вот пучок проводов  POWER LED состоит тоже из 2 проводов.(Зелено-белые),но имеет три разьема(в котором средний разьем без провода.
Вот в этом вся и суть.Если брать схему то там для этих проводов 4 разьема(2 по 2 жилы).А у меня на одном проводе 2 входа а на другом 3......... :Censored:

----------


## Karlson

> Если вы внимательно читали тему то. пучок проводов Power SW у меня состоит из 2 проводов.Бело-оранжевый и 2 разьема.А вот пучок проводов  POWER LED состоит тоже из 2 проводов.(Зелено-белые),но имеет три разьема(в котором средний разьем без провода.
> Вот в этом вся и суть.Если брать схему то там для этих проводов 4 разьема(2 по 2 жилы).А у меня на одном проводе 2 входа а на другом 3.........


PLED ранее по стандарту делался в 3 контакта. +,nc,GND. сейчас его часто делают из 2 контактов. если ваш разъем имеет 3 провода, то аккуратно иголочкой пдцепляете защелку зеленого провода и переставляете его в среднее гнездо. зеленый цепляете на PLED+, белый (или чорный) на PLED-

----------


## Torvic99

> В нижний отсек все встало нормально....индикатор аш-ди и ресет.(всего 5 жил из них занято 4.Крайняя правая свободна.
> А вот с верхним рядом жил(их 4 штуки ) Проблема.На присланной вами схеме разьемы совпадают с данной материнской платой.
> А вот с проводами нет.Там 4 жилы....а на проводах.....*1 -желто-белый.Power SW-3 жилы и 2-зелено-белый Power Led-2 жилы...*
> 4 жилы на разьеме и 5 на проводах ...Нестыковка....


А вы сами когда писали, внимательно прочитали написанное? Кстати жила=провод, а то что вы называете жила - это наверное пин.

----------


## barmaleus

Кол-во жил не совпадающее с кол-вом штырьков на колодке это нормально. Например для динамика есть 4 штырька, а реально используется только 2. Еще это относится к Power Led. На многих матерях есть две версии штырьков на плате - для коннектора с 3-мя  или с 2-мя гнездами. переставлять провод и\или отламывать лишнее в коннекторе - это крайняя мера.

----------


## nbnfy

Благодаря посту номер 55  Все получилось.
Спасибо всем к то откликнулся.
Только вот еще проблема нарисовалась.Компьютер не видит второй жесткий диск.На первый установил винду.а  второй полон важной инфой(Там раньше стояла винда)-его он и не видит.
Поможите.... :Censored:

----------


## Torvic99

> Компьютер не видит второй жесткий диск.На первый установил винду.а второй полон важной инфой(Там раньше стояла винда)-его он и не видит.


Как подключены диски?(IDE, SATA) как стоят перемычки на дисках, виден ли второй диск в БИОС?

----------


## nbnfy

Как именно подключены диски я затрудняюсь ответить.Но идет широкий шлейф.Биос не распознает второй жесткий.

----------


## Karlson

> Как именно подключены диски я затрудняюсь ответить.Но идет широкий шлейф.Биос не распознает второй жесткий.


смотрите перемычки. один должен стоять как мастер, другой как слейв. или оба в положении кабельселект.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

На 1 нет перемычек..на нем винда.
А на втором тоже их нет.Но даже если их поставить(уже пробовал в разные положения)то  комп либо виснет на этапе загрузки наглухо.Или пишет что-то типа Error loading system ...................

----------


## Torvic99

На самих дисках на наклейке нарисовано и расписано как должны стоять перемычки. Я обычно если на материнке 2 разьема IDE - то на 1 IDE мастером диск с ситемой, слейвом сидюк, на 2 IDE - мастером другой диск. Если же на материнке IDE только 1 - диск с ситемой мастер, слейвом другой.

----------


## nbnfy

1- загрузочный диск у меня с виндовс Hitachi(перемычек нет).Есть наклейка с картинками.2-Барракуда(когда то был первым)-наклеек нет.Но система его не видит

----------


## Karlson

вот это вроде от барракуды


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

хитачи - это бывший ибм. должно быть что-то вроде этого


*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> 1- загрузочный диск у меня с виндовс Hitachi(перемычек нет).Есть наклейка с картинками.2-Барракуда(когда то был первым)-наклеек нет.Но система его не видит


судя по всему, хитачи сейчас стоит слэйвом. поставьте сигейт в мастер, в биосе жостко поставьте загрузку с хитачи.

ЗЫ: проще всего конечно по разным каналам разнести. и точно модели дисков сообщите плиз

----------


## nbnfy

Извините что так долго не писал.
Вообщем 2 диск(на котором вся инфа и раньше стояла операционка)-называется...Barraguda 7200 7 -Model:8T3160023A. :Censored: 
А 1диск(основной) где стоит винда сейчас - HITACHI Model- HDS722580VLAT20  :Censored: 

Хитачи без перемычек.Второй диск тоже.В биосе он не определяется вроде...

*Добавлено через 6 часов 30 минут*

Вроде удалось все подключить но чуть-чуть по другому и возникли проблемы.
На том шлейфе где стоит хитачи-1 диск с виндой.А второй шлейф от жеского поставил на сд-ром.А вот провода от сд-рома подключил ко 2 диску барракуде.Стоит виндовс 7.Она установила драйвера устройства.
Проблема в том что....Основной жесткий бьется как диск с.А барракуда обьемом 160 гиг был разделен на два диска.100 и 60 соответственно.Там где 60-стояла раньше винда-он бьется как диск Е.(но сейчас он равен почемуто 80 гиг и абсолютно пустой.).А диск размером 100 гиг теперь не открывается.Он обозначается буквой Д.Попытки его открыть приводят к окошку что диск недоступен и нужно его отформатировать и система не может установить какой он файловой системы.
Вообщем чувствуется мне что всей хранящейся на нем информации кирдык.
Почему такое произошло.Помогите. :Censored:

----------


## Torvic99

Ищите мастера по восстановлению информации с убитых жестких дисков - но это обычно стоит в несколько раз больше чем сам жесткий.

----------


## nbnfy

Вот это фигня. :Censored: Жалко то как. :Censored: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 24 минуты*

Пришлось форматнуть диск в и смириться с потерей данных.
Проблема в том что диск барракуда обьемом 160 гиг......обозначается системой как.....
Диск е-80 гиг
И диск -д- размером 120 мегабайт.
Что за фигня....
Как вернуть прежние размеры :Censored:

----------


## nbnfy

Друзья помогите.На настольном компе стоит касперский.все работает нормально.А вот на ноут поставил не хочет открывать никакие сайты.Если отключаю защиту то все хорошо.Как.что и где нужно настроить.Спасибо. :Censored:

----------

